# Where is the water heater?



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

I have a Swift 630G Lifestyle, 2003 model. Where might I locate the water heater?

IH


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

It must be under a bed somewhere or under the seats in the dining area. It is possibly grey with pipes going in and out of it!!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You most probably got the Irish version. They are in fact called Water 'Otters over there. If so they are small, furry and smell slightly fishy. Quite difficult to spot, but you may be able to tempt it out with some fresh salmon.

Sorry...not much help am I..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heater*

Hi

Base of the wardrobe - from memory at looking at these models in the showroom. I think it was on the drivers side.

Russell


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, even Spacerunner. Russell wins the prize this time. It's under the floor of the wardrobe. we had a caravan before this so I was looking under the seats/beds.

Again thanks,

Irishhomer


----------

